# Enabling USB 2.0 in BIOS



## John M. (Sep 9, 2009)

I looks like I'm only running my USB 1 ports because I keep getting these "This USB device can perform faster, click here to find a high speed USB 2.0 port" messages.

After an extensive search I've come across this, http://www.techsupportforum.com/hard...rts-2-0-a.html
Apparently this link solved someones problem, it says I need to go into BIOS and enable S1, or enabling the USB 2 somehow. But I can't seem to locate where to enable S1 or any other High Speed USB. How should I go about locating this? Your guidance would mean so very much. Thank you.

Asus P4S533 motherboard
Windows XP sp3


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't believe the P4533 is a USB 2.0 board, looks like it a version 1.1 board.
Seems to USB 2.0 showed up with DDR ram.


----------



## John M. (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.firingsquad.com/hw/52/ASUS_P4S533-E/
http://www.firingsquad.com/hw/46/ASUS_P4S533-MX/

I'm not sure if I have the E or the MX but it says both are USB2.0
Can you tell me where I can find the S1/S3 in BIOS?


The original techsupport post is here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15...to-upgrade-usb-1-0-ports-to-2-0-a-275152.html
He got it to work! But I cant find it in BIOS =(


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

To bump on what Wrench said, I found one link that was a board review of this model and it listed a weakness of the board as being only 1.0 compatible. However, I also found some others that said it was 2.0 compatible. I don't know why or if a bios update might be the difference, but I did see that when looking at the review for specs.

Give this a try by uninstalling and reinstalling.

You can do this by this method:


Unplug all USB items


Start


Control Panel


System


Hardware


Device Manager


View


Show Hidden Devices


Scroll down to the USB area and open it with (+)


Right click on each item and Uninstall all that you have with that option


Reboot and let the computer find the USB items.

Shut down and Plug items back in and test it by booting up.
.​

Addendum: Forgot one thing you mentioned. You do have to have all USB items enabled in the bios. They should be in the Advanced menu under USB.


----------

